

Preventing Stack Overflow Attacks - AndreyKarpov
http://www.drdobbs.com/cpp/240001832

======
opendomain
Did anyone else read this title and assume that this was a way to make your
website scalable to survive a deluge of visors from SatckOverflow.Com (or
having a front page article on Hacker News) ?

This actually talks about dealing with the REAL stackoverflow - how to manage
your heap memory. I have been too far awys from having to do that that I
forgot what it meant. It was a good read - it reminded me to always optimize
my development - even if i am using a JVM that manages my memory for me.

